# Vehicle lowers and lifts in rear end when shifting from park to drive or reverse



## Goat Runner (Jul 30, 2009)

i noticed when i put the car in reverse (auto) the rear end raises up, and vise versa when i put it in drive it lowers. is this normal?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

All cars do. It is just more noticable in bigger motors.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Also, more noticeable with IRS.

Larry


----------



## 2slow2flurry-ous (Jul 30, 2009)

Goat Runner said:


> i noticed when i put the car in reverse (auto) the rear end raises up, and vise versa when i put it in drive it lowers. is this normal?


It's normal, but If it is really noticeable you might want to look into some aftermarket springs or a set of drag bags. It sounds like your springs are sagging, mine were then I got a set of drag bags.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

2slow2flurry-ous said:


> It's normal, but If it is really noticeable you might want to look into some aftermarket springs or a set of drag bags. It sounds like your springs are sagging, mine were then I got a set of drag bags.


Drab bags wont fix the sag, only prolong it. If it sags, you need to fix it before you spend $400+ on tires.

I don't think stiffer spring will get rid of the the stance of the autos. It isn't something to even worry about. Glad you atleast noticed this. In general, pay attentino to your tire wear because we tend to have suspension issues.


----------

